# B-17 crash on arrival after transatlantic flight. Researchers in Northern Ireland.



## Maxrobot1 (Dec 25, 2021)

I just saw this interesting video regarding the historians researching the deadly crash of a B-17 as it circled to land at a base in Northern Ireland. Lack of cooperation between U.S. and RAF tower controllers may have been to blame. Also note that the area was home to a large Lockheed facility with many military and civilian workers.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 6, 2022)

Great story. Touching.


----------

